# Fast motion motorcycle pics (2)



## Kawi_T (Mar 5, 2008)

I took these at the AMA Dragbike event in Valdosta GA last weekend.  This was my first attempt at shooting pics of something moving so fast.  Wow, was it difficult!!!  
Question:  Can the guy in these 2 pics be removed via photoshop?  Can these pics be saved?  I think the guy ruins them.  These are probably my best examples of these sort of pics and I really want that guy gone.  

Any other CC or comments very much appreciated.  Thanks.
Tom

1.  My friend Josh Bricker, turbocharged Suzuki Hayabusa, near lane.






2.  Unknown rider on an old Kawasaki KZ.


----------



## Kawi_T (Mar 5, 2008)

Number 1 seems easily fixable with cropping and some cloning of the track I think.  Number 2?  I don't think it can be saved.


----------



## djrichie28 (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome panning shots.  They are hard to do, but you managed to keep the subjects pretty clear.  Too bad about the people.  I agree that the second one would not be easily fixed, but the first one is a maybe.


----------



## AussieTimmeh (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw that your photos are ok to edit so I took the liberty of editing the first one. The second one would require extensive photoshop surgery to reconstruct the missing parts of the bike and the riders leg.

First: with the person gone.






Second: I have played with the photo to reduce the glare factor and noise, and increase the focus a smidge, but unfortunately the field of depth is pretty shallow so the focus is definitely centered on lower front of the bike, and hard to pull much back into focus without looking very dodgy.






Still not great, could spend time cleaning up the walls but really, the focus will ultimately limit how good the photo will ever turn out.

If you want to keep the slower shutter speed so the background is blurred to give the impression of movement, but don't want the photos to be glared out as much, try a tinted filter like a circular polarizer. As for the depth of field, it's up to your own personal choice but I would probably make it a bit deeper to get the whole subject in focus.

Have fun with it!

Timmeh


----------



## 99csvtoledo (Mar 7, 2008)

haha in the second pic the guys not even wearing proper boots. thoes are wrestling shoes hahah. adidas response i have teh same lime green shoes at home


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 8, 2008)

Those aren't wrestling shoes. Adidas (trust me, I know, I'm the biggest Adidas whore you'll ever meet, I go barefoot if I can't find Adidas shoes to put on) makes professional racing/driving shoes. They have an entire line that is special order. I mean, you can get some from time to time on their online store, but they have specialty orders for lots of different shoes. They have a lot of racing style shoes. But, yes, they do look similar to wrestling shoes.

Back to the picture, I mean, I think you did pretty good considering how fast it was going and whatnot. It's a really tough thing to do, and these shots definitely represent speed well. And yeah, the second picture with the guy, that guy won't be able to be removed very easily, at all.


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 8, 2008)

i myself am also an addidas whore, and i have a pair of shoes like that. they are say goodyear on them as well and they do look a lot like wresting shoes, the bottom pattern looks a lot like tire tread, pretty cool


----------



## Black C5 Z06 (May 18, 2008)

Personally, I like the guy there. It amplifies the sense of speed IMO


----------



## jlykins (May 28, 2008)

These are some kick ass photos! I really like the first PS'd one without the guy. I am heading to Putnam for some roadracing pictures in August, I hope to be able to get some panning done similar to this.


----------

